# Live traps



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Do any of you have suggestions for trapping coyotes in a live trap? Gramps has put one out, baited with (store bought) chicken thighs to no avail for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a question, can you put up hot wire? People here were having a tough time with feral hogs and finally was able to keep them out of their yards and gardens with hot wire. I use it at night around the outside of my chicken pen to keep predators from digging in to get my birds.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think we could if we could remember to turn it off when the babies are here. That is the reason gramps hasn't agreed to it yet.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you have one patrolling your property? Most of the time these trap maker say to bait the trap without setting the trap. Do you have a current problem?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have away too many coyotes and just recently list 6 hens. I also have an EE that is recupping from injuries from that attack. So, yes, we have a problem. Our place is bordered on 3 sides with woods and a dry creek bed with lots of timber in it perfect for them to hide in.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Our trap has a small cage inside of it for live bait. Said live bait is safe from injury.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If its a serious unable to control area, they may need a coyote proof pen. I have 3 that are 16 x 16. If I'm away they can stay in the pens.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We have a nice big run for them, I would just like to be able to let them forage. But, I'll just bring the leaves and bugs to them instead.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We have coyotes galore here. I can hear them in the evening with the doors and windows closed.

I do let my birds out in to a fenced off area that isn't all that large and then I keep watch to make certain all are safe. 

The hot wire I have around my pen has stopped something that was digging to get in. That has to be nearly a year ago. After three failed attempts whatever was out there quit and nothing has returned so far. I would think that getting the message out that it hurts to attempt getting at the birds would be enough to keep them away for long periods of time. 

If possible giving them a fenced in area would be another option. Although coyotes can jump the fences with ease or dig under them. Again hot wire run top and bottom would be a deterrent. 

A Pyrenees would certainly be an option.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx! I'm going to research the guardian dog option more this year. The chickens have a nice sized run outside the coop that is predator proof and it's really enough I guess, I just enjoy seeing them out of my kitchen window foraging in the woods. The coyotes live in the creek bottom and the girls never see them until it's too late. I am going out to clean and spray the coop and take care of mites and whatever louse problem is there. I think I'll have the big kids line up like a funnel and put them in the garden area today. It's not predator proof but it will keep them contained while I work. With the kids all playing outside, I don't think anything on the grd will come around. I'll just have to watch the skies.

I think the problem for us and a big guardian dog is that our house faces a county road that people drive crazy like the proverbial bat out of h--ll. We've lost several to that before we got our back yard fenced. I don't know why it is but doogs seem drawn to the road even though we have plenty of running room every where else. My heart can't take loosing another one .


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

This is my dilemma. The first 3 pix are looking out my backdoor and the next one is looking out my front door. There is abundance of woods and places for a guardian dog to run but they never seem to be wary of the busy road in front while they cross over into the woods in front.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow! Talk about property! 

Sometimes there's no way to keep the predators away from the "food supply". When I first got chickens, I would let them forage about 90 minutes before dark because then they just put themselves to bed. 

I had 3 silkies for years out in an uncovered pen, nothing ever happened. I wouldn't do it again now since I've had 4 lost to a raccoon and one pullet to a hawk. I don't think that there will ever be a way to be coyote-free. Have you ever seen some of those pics that owners have posted with the hawks hanging out right above their chicken pen? Nothing you can do.

I agree with you, it's too painful to lose more.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

How about some alpacas?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I have looked out and seen hawks on top of my coop. I have a plastic owl on the coop and it seems to help. I'm still watchful though
Alpacas, mini donkeys, would be super but we don't have fencing and really no $ to buy it. I have a large garden area that will work when we're out working. Jim is a work horse, but like other in our age bracket, hecan do more in his mind than his body will actually let him.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had a mule at one time, and watched her deal with a dog in "her" yard. She basically started by cutting off his exit route and then went after him. Didn't catch him. But I've heard of a mule that killed a mountain lion once.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The mini donkeys have that reputation here, but I think you can only have one at a time for that to work. I'm not sure where I heard that though.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I'm afraid how many chickens and who knows what else I would have if I had all of your ground nanny! It looks beautiful there.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

SS, I'm pretty sure that is one reason gramps just looks at me and rolls his eyes everytime I mention fence! I've wanted a horse , milk cow and chickens every since we married (42 years ago). I guess I have to settle for a garden and chickens.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Haha sounds just like I would be.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

As a trapper I could suggest a few ideas, but to be honest it is very difficult to catch coyote in live traps, they are just too smart o go into a cage willingly. 
Your best bet would be to reach out to some predator hunters and allow them to hunt the coyote. Even killing just one will usually move a pack off to safer pasture.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, powderhogg! We've actually thought about having a professional come in. We did that for the bob cat recently. They don't charge anything.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Donkeys are very territorial.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

When I went to trapping class the instructor touched base,briefly,on coyotes because I asked.He said he had the best results using snares but didn't elaborate.I've seen 1 coyote in 16yrs and that was as it was carrying off a chicken(the first time I heard a chicken scream).It got away because my shotguns were put up,thanks to my husband.By the time I got outside it and the chicken were gone.Now the 20 ga is loaded at the front door, 12ga and 22 are loaded and waiting at the back door,depends how far I have to shoot in the back yard.Haven't seen another coyote(I know they are out there) but have shot a few dogs and a couple of rats.If they come back,I will be ready. Patty,have you got a gun?Also,when I had muskrat problems I called some government service,don't remember who,maybe wildlife officers,who came out for free and set traps and showed me how.Maybe try your wildlife officers,they know how to deal with these problems and they are professionals-tax $ pays for these things,use them


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, I (we)do have guns, but I haven't shot one in years and years! I used to go hunting and have shot deer and rabbits before. I have been telling gramps to set me up some hay bails so I can to get practicing again. Then I wouldn't be afraid to have one with me while I'm outside.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I would call the same person who you contacted about the bob. Developing a working relationship with a good trustworthy predator hunter will also help the local deer herd and any livestock in the area. Plus the hunter can use the hides, or sell them for profit.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, I will!!


----------

